# Question about Sigmoidoscopy vs Colonoscopy



## tholcomb (May 3, 2013)

Good morning all,

Please see procedure note below would cpt 45330 be approriate or 45378 since the scope went to the transverse colon?



Procedure:  The endoscope was passed with ease through the anus under 
direct visualization and advanced to the transverse colon. The scope was 
withdrawn and the mucosa was carefully examined. The quality of the 
preparation was good. The views were good. The patient's toleration of the 
procedure was good. Retroflexion was performed in the rectum.

Findings:  The sigmoidoscopy examination was completely normal. There were 
small internal hemorrhoids seen. Otherwise the visualized mucosa appeared 
normal.

TH


----------



## fmuldoon (May 3, 2013)

*Fran Muldoon*

Hi,

Based on the infomation provided, and the following definitions for both the sigmoid and transverse colon, in my opinion the best cpt code is 45378.

The sigmoid colon is the part of the colon that forms an angle medially from the pelvis to form a 'S' shape curve.

The transverse colon on the other hand is the large part of the colon that attaches the ascending colon to the decending colon by crossing the abdominal cavity.


----------



## koatsj (May 8, 2013)

I agree as well. As long as the colonoscope is advanced beyond the splenic flexure, you can bill CPT 45378.


----------

